# How to Clean and Revive Original Paint??



## Kscheel (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I posted a CWC Roadmaaster in the ballon tire section that is all original but, showing its age. The original paint is all there but, dirty, scuffed, faded, and there is only very minimal light surface rust in a couple of spots. I mostly restore military items and I've had great luck cleaning items with a combination of oil and 0000 steel wool. This method removes rust and crud and does not damage the paint in my experience.

Does that method sound like a terrible idea for vintage bike paint? For those of you that have preserved bikes with original paint, what did you do?


----------



## jpromo (Apr 25, 2012)

0000 steel wool and oil of some sort is good for getting rust out of the paint and doesn't harm the original finish when used carefully. I like to use a like polishing compound (No. 7 white polishing) rubbed by hand with cheesecloth. Then buff dry with paper towel. The paint may have thinned over the years so it's a delicate balance to get it looking good but not going too far. Though, these old bikes can surprise with the quality of the stuff that was used on them, it spruces up well. Good luck!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh, and where in SE Michigan are you? We may be neighbors. I'm between Plymouth and Ann Arbor.


----------



## Kscheel (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for tips. I'm in Utica which is about 20 miles north of Detroit so I'm about an hour from you.


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I prefer a medium polishing compound for cars and auto paint.  It's got the right amount of grit but not too much.  For more aggressive paint polishing I use WD-40 and 0000 steel wool, but be careful, it removes paint fast!


----------



## Kscheel (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I just filled up my Amazon wishlist with polishing supplies. I like Mothers products so I'm going with their polish and I think I'm also going to go with a selection of their foam polisher attachments. They claim it will do the job. Should I believe the hype or stick to old fashioned arm powered polishing?


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Old fashioned arm powered polishing will make you go blind.  Careful.


----------



## Mole (Jul 30, 2012)

*From an auto detailing background...*

Meguiar's #6 cleaner wax works well for paint and fine cut cleaner works very well ofor light oxidation on chrome and for removing stuff like bugs and works _extremely_ well for polishing plastic lenses. Then follow with the cleaner wax.


----------

